# Find of the Day: 1985 Well-Preserved Ur-quattro in Everett Washington Isn't Cheap



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As the iconic Ur quattro becomes more and more rare... at least the nicely preserved ones... the prices seem to be moving healthily northward. Take for example this 107,000 mile Titan Red example we've located in Everett Washington. At a listed price of $25,888, this is one of the more expensive specimens we've seen, but it's not in the stratosphere and if it is well-preserved then the number is certainly fair. From photos, it not only looks well-preserved, it looks unmodified, and in the collector car market that's worth a premium. Rare US-spec parts like those sealed beam quad headlights for the later '85+ sloped grilles were only made for America and Canada and are beyond obsolete at this point, and many North American owners swapped them out for European spec headlights.

Check out more about this car at LemonFree after the jump.

* Original Listing*


----------



## lada03 (Apr 3, 2009)

*wow*

one of the nicest ones that I have seen


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I know the owner...this example is well worth the money.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Sold! 



To an already current Quattro owner, it's in very good hands.
:thumbup::thumbup:


I have records showing only just 3 of these cars in current existence.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Glad to hear it landed in good hands.

Only three in this color? Worldwide or in USA? I know of another in the same color with very low mileage that sold on Ebay in the last year. We featured it here.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry, I should have been more specific...3 '85's in that colour in the States. :thumbup: 
There's rumored to be a 4th, but not all owners understandably are willing to discuss their car(s). 

EDIT: 
There's apparently 10 or so cars in that colour that are accounted for...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for the update. 10 in the US or ten worldwide?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the update. 10 in the US or ten worldwide?


 From what I understand, 10 of that colour in the US. 

It has to be one of my fave colours!


----------

